# Craftsman 20hp blades keep spinning



## bripatch1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Craftsman twin20hp model 917.270940 lawn tractor:
Have a problem with the mower deck continuously engaged. 
Have cleaned all pulleys and checked that the drive belt tension pulley is 
free to disengage but the blades still keep spinning. Is there a belt
adjustment? Any recommendations appreciated. Regards, bripatch1


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Does it still have the brake arms on this model? Sometimes the return spring will break or come loose that pulls the pivot arm back to the blade dis-engaged position. Or the brake arms are not lining up properly with the pulleys to stop the blades from spinning..


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Here is a link to help.. Its possible part# 148 that is your problem..

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...P0040221/00010?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=917270940


----------



## bripatch1 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for your quick reply. We put on a new drive belt part# 144959
a Sears equivalent, with overall length of 95.5" But the old belt we
removed (purchased from a local Sears store) measured 63". Thats
*2.5" short* which is enough to turn the mower deck blades even
when disengaged. End of problem, thanks again, Bripatch1


----------

